
Show HN: React-wastage-monitor - thomasfromcdnjs
https://github.com/MalucoMarinero/react-wastage-monitor
======
thomasfromcdnjs
Heres a blog post explaining why we did this ->
[https://blog.listium.com/introducing-react-wastage-
monitor-4...](https://blog.listium.com/introducing-react-wastage-
monitor-404565d679b2)

